# SS 08.02.20 - Scott #4



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Cyril Scott (1879 - 1970)*

Symphony No. 4

1. Adagio - Vigoroso - Grazioso - Andante poco rubato
2. Molto tranquillo
3. Scherzo: Allegro - Allegro non troppo
4. Rondo retrospettivo: Adagio - Energico
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's English composer Cyril Scott's Fourth Symphony. I haven't listened to this one in a couple years. I remember this one being fairly moody so I'm looking forward to hearing it again. I hope everyone can join in.

I'll be listening to this one (which may be the only recording of the work):




Martyn Brabbins/BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've never heard a note of his music. I'll listen to the recording you've uploaded.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Brabbins, BBC here as well. I've only heard a couple pieces by Scott so this will be a new one for me.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> Brabbins, BBC here as well. I've only heard a couple pieces by Scott so this will be a new one for me.


Same version for me


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Same for me also. Cyril Scott is definitely one of the most underappreciated composers. His compositions are of the highest rank. Extremely individual somewhere between impressionistic and romantic with a dash of the mystic. Also a prolific writer of prose and poetry. A true deep thinker who was unencumbered by musical fashions. Will enthusiastically listen to this symphony.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's English composer Cyril Scott's Fourth Symphony. I haven't listened to this one in a couple years. I remember this one being fairly moody so I'm looking forward to hearing it again. I hope everyone can join in.
> 
> I'll be listening to this one (which may be the only recording of the work):
> 
> ...


This one for me too .


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> Brabbins, BBC here as well. I've only heard a couple pieces by Scott so this will be a new one for me.


I picked this one also and spotify is my tool


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

D Smith said:


> Brabbins, BBC here as well....


As well as here.


----------



## Rtnrlfy (Apr 26, 2016)

Brabbins' recording for me as well.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I quite enjoyed this, very textural and impressionistic. Actually I liked the sparkling piano concerto a little better on the same disc. Good choice this week.


----------

